# snowbear plows



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

hey why did they take down the snowbear forum
will we still be able to get parts to fix them


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope you're not on hold.....

http://www.guelphmercury.com/news/local/article/692774--snowbear-plow-maker-files-for-bankruptcy


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

plow i have is 5yrs old its still in good shape but i'm getting another truck so i hope i can find the mounts still


----------



## WinterIsHere (Dec 23, 2010)

You can get mounts here

http://www.firsttraxsnowplows.com/

1-888-616-9085


----------



## ACSpiderman (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey good news Snowbear owners!
http://snowbear.sgci.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

ok so the co has rights have been bought, hope they go back to the original snowbear quality, and improve the customer service-- not like it was before their demise, i am still interesed in the pro plow but we will see


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

i hope i can get mounts for my new truck ,1998 gmc sierra 4x4


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If the manufacturer doesn't buy ad space they don't get a forum here. I would guess when they closed down they stopped paying for the forum.


----------



## WinterIsHere (Dec 23, 2010)

I worked there and I'm still looking. I managed this forum and all product development for snowbear. Although it seems some of my rights have been revoked by the admins.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

I just bought a mount for my new-to-me 2008 ford f150. found a couple places online that had them in stock.


----------



## WinterIsHere (Dec 23, 2010)

Remember to inspect your snowplow

http://bizcovering.com/business/top-10-snowbear-snowplow-maintenance-tips/


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Wouldn't it have made sense to close, but not delete, the Snowbear forum? Was that content moved somewhere so we can still search and read it?


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

theholycow;1496646 said:


> Wouldn't it have made sense to close, but not delete, the Snowbear forum? Was that content moved somewhere so we can still search and read it?


i dont think its deleted cause they closed the snow sport forum also and i can still get to that one and read posts . .


----------

